# e-bay label printing



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

went to print small flat box label and it showed the old rates still. 
what is everyone doing about this. don't want to tak them to post office to ship them. what a pain. seems they should have this fixed by now.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

add the extra cash in your mailbox. my carrier i can either to that or if not enough they will send me a bill and ill pay it the next day.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

oh no!! I hadn't even noticed that they weren't charging the new rates.


----------

